# The Two Dons - Peay and Trump



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

I only caught the tail-end of the interview but Don Peay was just interviewed on KSL Radio by Doug Wright and announced that he is joining Trump's Utah team. Apparently, Don Peay and others will be hosting a news conference today at 11 am on the steps of the State Capital to make a formal announcement. This should be interesting. I will post a link if I can find one.

http://kutv.com/news/local/utah-gop...-vivint-trump-gets-utah-campaign-organization

-Hawkeye-


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

You know, you have to hand it to these Utah Republicans...loyal to a fault!

They'd rather follow behind Trump than vote Democrat or Independent.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, what do you propose..........elect one of the two socialists ???
They will "take care of everyone" from cradle to grave. :shock:

Hillary is as bad as he is. (Sanders)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This is not a big game discussion...move it!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Geeze BP.......not even a please?------SS


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Not a surprise. Donald Trump, Jr. has been hunting on the SFW Ranch.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK...please


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

What about the many conversations regarding hunting politics that we see daily on here?? SFW this and that and the other. Really those aren't big game discussions either but they are related.

I think it could easily be said that the presidential race could be related as well.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I always said that I'd vote for a Clinton when he#* froze over........................

Didn't I just hear that the netherworld just got an ice hockey team? ;-)


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

So Peay is a Trump Humper? WOW what a SHOCK.. This is a case of the colon following the rectum. or vice a versa.Neither one of them could manage a good movement. Yet alone a country or a hunting CLUB,, SERVICE,,I got an idea. Vice President Peay. Maybe Moss could be in charge of animal control, Rob Bishop Dept of the interior>> Ya think were in trouble? Clinton never lies.. Bernie gonna give everyone a new home for nothin. Just bout time to head for the mountains and never come back. YE HA!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This is an election with 0 options. 

Trump is more of less an arrogant prick, but at least Trump is for keeping public lands public. 

Cruz is a douschy bible thumper that has openly said they need to diminish the federal holding of lands. Which would kill public lands. 

Hillary is a liar and a panderer. Will say what the party wants her to say and then would do something completely different. 

Sanders has a problem with math. To Sanders money grows on trees and magically springs out of the ground. 

So, as of right now - Trump is the lessor of 4 evils.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> This is not a big game discussion...move it!


done

Any more non-outdoor related stuff on this thread and I'm moving it to Recipes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> This is an election with 0 options.
> 
> Trump is more of less an arrogant prick, but at least Trump is for keeping public lands public.
> 
> ...


That's it.

locked


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow, I missed this one.


----------

